

PSX-Scene.org Mod Explains Real Reason Why PSN is Down - shii
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/gx6o4/im_a_moderator_over_at_psxscenecom_the_real/

======
bxr
I really hope the rumors aren't true, even though I know they probably are.

The Sony PR people are going to shift the blame to the hackers for having a
protocol and server so susceptible to privilege escalation. I don't agree with
what the hackers have done, but in the end it will serve to only reenforce the
belief that its OK, nay necessary, that end users are unable to mod a device
they own. And before someone screams EULA, I'm talking about the opinion in
the collective consciousness in general, not specific to the PS3.

~~~
PatrickTulskie
It doesn't matter if consumers mod their console or not. What the rumors
suggest is that Sony had a vulnerability due to the fact that they allowed
their developer consoles loosely restricted access to live data. Just because
hackers found it doesn't mean that an unscrupulous developer with a dev
console couldn't do the same thing. An escalation of priveleges attack like
that is a ticking time bomb waiting to be found.

Long story short, Sony doesn't understand security. This is the second time in
less than a year that their security through obscurity techniques have landed
them with a mess.

~~~
bxr
Oh, I don't disagree at all. My take is that Sony will continue to ignore
their terrible lack of security and lay all the blame at the feet of the
people who happened to exploit their terrible security. As you say, Sony makes
a mess of security. I don't think they'll own up to the fault (or at least
night all of it). As you say it doesn't matter if consumers mod their console,
my fear is that regardless of this fact the breach will still be used to
further argue against modding.

